# Hitcap mit WotLK



## poTTo (28. September 2008)

Moin moin,

was mich eigentlich mal interessieren würde, wie schaut es im Addon mit der (Zauber-)Trefferwertung aus. jeder Char hat ja sein pers. Hitcap und es bezieht sich eigtl. auch nur darauf das die Raidbosse 3 Level über einem Selbst sind. Ergo denke ich mir dann, OK da ändert sich nichts, aber gibts es Betaspieler hier die das genauer erläutern können ? Hab die die Beta selber nur bis lvl 71 gespielt, da aktuell zu wenig Zeit für Beta bleibt.

mfg
#poTTo


----------



## Sepirot (28. September 2008)

man brauch auf jeden fall mehr hit das weis ich... wieviel genau kann ich nicht sagen.


----------



## püppí89 (28. September 2008)

Wenn ich mich recht entsinne müsste die % Zahl gleichbleiben, nur du wirst mehr Hit brauchen, als Beispiel:  164 HIt =13% hit (Mage auf lvl 70) Und bei wotlk sind X>164=13 % hit.


----------



## Bonecrasher (28. September 2008)

> Wenn ich mich recht entsinne müsste die % Zahl gleichbleiben, nur du wirst mehr Hit brauchen, als Beispiel: 164 HIt =13% hit (Mage auf lvl 70) Und bei wotlk sind X>164=13 % hit.


Nö
@ TE, weiß ich leider net, aber zum poster über mir: Man braucht 14% zum Hitcap als magier mit WotLK. Man(n) kann ab Patch 3.0 100% Hit haben und nicht wie zurzeit noch nur 99%.


----------



## Nasiria (28. September 2008)

An der Prozentualen Chance wird sich sicherlich nichts ändern, es sei denn, es würde übermäßig mehr Wertung auf Gegenständen möglich sein. Aber da mit dem höheren Level die Prozente, die man aus den Wertungspunkten bekommt, noch einmal ein gutes Stück sinken, ist das wohl eher unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## Delwod (28. September 2008)

ich habe leider die beta auch nicht sehr weit gespielt weil ich keine zeit dazu habe zu zeit!


----------



## Dalmus (29. September 2008)

Bonecrasher schrieb:


> Nö
> @ TE, weiß ich leider net, aber zum poster über mir: Man braucht 14% zum Hitcap als magier mit WotLK. Man(n) kann ab Patch 3.0 100% Hit haben und nicht wie zurzeit noch nur 99%.


Bluepost bitte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und bitte nicht den von Wrocas, der sich auf eine PvP-Frage bezüglich Resistenzen bezieht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dennis118 (29. September 2008)

2H Waffe Hitcap: 295
2x 1H (DW) Hitcap: 918
Caster Hitcap: 445


----------



## thethinker (29. September 2008)

Dennis118 schrieb:


> 2H Waffe Hitcap: 295
> 2x 1H (DW) Hitcap: 918
> *Caster Hitcap: 445*


445?!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dennis118 (29. September 2008)

Keine Sorge, die Items auf 80 bringen schon genug Trefferwertung um diese Werte zu erreichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Baloron (29. September 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Bluepost bitte.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Bluepost kann ich dir leider nicht bieten. Allerdings habe ich dies auch in der neuen PC-Games-World of Warcraft gelesen, 
im Beitrag zum Thema Trefferwertung. Ich gehe also mal schwer davon aus dass das mit den 100% zutrifft.


----------



## Dalmus (29. September 2008)

Baloron schrieb:


> Bluepost kann ich dir leider nicht bieten. Allerdings habe ich dies auch in der neuen PC-Games-World of Warcraft gelesen,
> im Beitrag zum Thema Trefferwertung. Ich gehe also mal schwer davon aus dass das mit den 100% zutrifft.


Ich hab in den PC-Games-Sonderheften schon so manches gelesen, wo sich mir die Zehennägel gekräuselt haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ohne entsprechenden Bluepost glaub ich nix mehr.^^
Und die 445 für Caster kommen mir doch recht hoch vor...


----------



## Baloron (29. September 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Ich hab in den PC-Games-Sonderheften schon so manches gelesen, wo sich mir die Zehennägel gekräuselt haben.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Naja...soweit ich mich erinnere war im WoW-Sonderheft noch keine Falschmeldung....
kann mich täuschen aber glaub schon.
Naja...egal auch hilft ja nicht weiter...wenn ich n Blue find im Forum post ich ihn dir.


----------



## Brutus Warhammer (29. September 2008)

Schaut doch einfach ins Wiki


Wie die Zaubertrefferwertung berechnet wird
----------------------------------------------------------------
Die Chance zu treffen basiert auf dem Levelunterschied zwischen dem Zauberer und dem Gegner und startet bei 96% Trefferchance bei Gegnern gleichen Levels. Er kan sich nach oben hin bis zum Maximum von 99% oder nach unten bewegen. Des weiteren gibt es einen unterschied zwischen PvP (anderen Spielern) und PvE (Computer) Gegnern.
Levelunterschied	PvE 	PvP
- 3 	99% 	99%
- 2 	98% 	98%
- 1 	97% 	97%
0 	96% 	96%
+ 1 	95% 	95%
+ 2 	94% 	94%
+ 3 	83% 	87%
+ 4 	72% 	80%
+ 5 	61% 	73%

Beispiel :Wenn ein Level 70 Zauberer einen Level 73 PvE (Computer) Gegner angreift hat er eine Chance von 83% mit seinen Zaubern den Gegner zu treffen. Jedes weitere Level des PvE (Computer) Gegners verringert die Chance mit Zaubern zu treffen um 11% und jedes PvP (Spieler) Gegners um 7%, bis hin zu einem Minimum von 1% Zaubertrefferchance. Für die meissten Zauberer ist 1% Zaubertrefferwertung gleichzusetzen mit 1% mehr Schaden in einem langen Kampf.


----------



## Anubis41086 (29. September 2008)

gleiche würde mich übrigens mal für die verteidigungsvertung beim krieger interessieren. im moment ist es ja so dass man ab 496 (+/-) rechnerisch crit-immunität erlangt. wo soll da die grenze mit lvl 80 liegen?


----------



## Brutus Warhammer (29. September 2008)

Anubis41086 schrieb:


> gleiche würde mich übrigens mal für die verteidigungsvertung beim krieger interessieren. im moment ist es ja so dass man ab 496 (+/-) rechnerisch crit-immunität erlangt. wo soll da die grenze mit lvl 80 liegen?



Keine Garantie auf Vollständigkeit:

400(Base mit 80) + 140 = 550?

Mobs 3 Level über dir (also 83er bosse, wenn du 80 bist) sollten 5,6% Chance haben zu critten. Du bekommst 0,04 pro Defense.
5,6/0,04  = 140

PS:
Diese Berechnung bezieht sich auf den VERTEIDIGUNGSWERT, die Wertungen die man dafür braucht, erhöhen sich natürlich.

PSS:

Wenn ich mich nicht verrechnet habe bräuchte man für die 140 zusätzlich benötigten Verteidigung ~459 Verteidigungswertung,
zumindest wenn man die Formel aus dem Wiki zugrunde legt:

      82
     ---- * (131/63)^((level-70)/10)
      52


----------



## Turican (9. Oktober 2008)

Dennis118 schrieb:


> 2H Waffe Hitcap: 295
> 2x 1H (DW) Hitcap: 918
> Caster Hitcap: 445



918 is bissl viel was.Das Kriegerset bringt grad mal 100Hit und 800 für die restlichen slots zu bekommen...


----------



## corimbo2k (3. Dezember 2008)

Das Casterhitcap, speziel beim Mage liegt weiterhin bei 17 % ! 

Man muss halt nun sehen bzw. schauen, welche Skillung man hat, welchen Support man im Raid bekommt, sodass man auf seine 17 % kommt.


----------



## XziTe (3. Dezember 2008)

Als Feuer/Eismage:
14% (3% durch Skillung)

Als Arkanmage:
11% (6% durch Skillung) (nur fur Arkanschäden) - ob bei Arkan was mit 3.0 verändert wurde keine Ahnung

so, dann noch im Raid -1% wegen Draenai, und dann bleibt noch -3% für Raiddebuff offen (Spriest, Balance Druid)

=

Feuer/Eis:
11% (~280 Trefferwertung)

Arkan:
7%

Gilt halt nur für Raid mit entsprechendem Support,
für 5er etc brauch man als Feuer/Eismage 14% Trefferwertung, ergo ca 380 Hit


----------



## teroa (3. Dezember 2008)

Dennis118 schrieb:


> 2x 1H (DW) Hitcap: 918



mmhh das ist mal reiner schwachsinn !!!

ich hab mein fury zb erst auf lv 80 auf titangrip geskillt da erst da die items dementsprechend stimmen 
hab momentan über 300 trefferwertung und über 160 speed. (genaueres kann ich erst schreiben wenn server wieder da sind ^^)
und und hau so gut wie fast nie vorbei


----------



## Depak (3. Dezember 2008)

Bei dem Todesritter im Unheiligbaum befindet sich das Talent "Virulenz", welches die Zaubertrefferwertung erhöht. Ich hab gedacht es gibt nur noch Trefferwertung. Hat jemand Erfahrungen damit gemacht, wenn Virulenz geskillt ist, das es auf das Hitcap aller Fähigkeiten angerechnet wird?


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (3. Dezember 2008)

teroa schrieb:


> mmhh das ist mal reiner schwachsinn !!!
> 
> ich hab mein fury zb erst auf lv 80 auf titangrip geskillt da erst da die items dementsprechend stimmen
> hab momentan über 300 trefferwertung und über 160 speed. (genaueres kann ich erst schreiben wenn server wieder da sind ^^)
> und und hau so gut wie fast nie vorbei



918 ist ein Theoretisches Hitcap welches du bräuchtest damit auch der White dmg deiner Offhand nie! verfehlt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


295 reicht auch als Fury damit man keine Styles verfehlt, aber da man ja 60% und mehr mit White dmg macht ist mehr hit natürlich besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




445 sollten 17% prozent sein, aber kein caster muss soviel trefferwertung haben weil ihr ja meistens noch trefferwertung skillen könnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## discruptor (3. Dezember 2008)

Dennis118 schrieb:


> 2H Waffe Hitcap: 295
> 2x 1H (DW) Hitcap: 918
> Caster Hitcap: 445



das caster hitcap liegt bei 446
aber durch seine eigene skillungen und specs wie z.B. bei shpriest brauchen die dann nur noch ca. 290.
hexer müssen diesen cap erreichen da nur pro talentbaum sie speccen können aber beides nutzen.
mages das ist klar.
etc...
und ihr dürft euch nicht immer auf die anderen klassen verlassen das sie im raid sind wie z.B. nen ele shamy, ne eule oder nen dreanai


----------



## Spynexes (8. Dezember 2008)

discruptor schrieb:


> das caster hitcap liegt bei 446
> aber durch seine eigene skillungen und specs wie z.B. bei shpriest brauchen die dann nur noch ca. 290.
> hexer müssen diesen cap erreichen da nur pro talentbaum sie speccen können aber beides nutzen.
> mages das ist klar.
> ...



Endlich mal jemand, der Zahlen schreibt und auch noch richtige. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf Stufe 80: 26,23 Punkte +Hit = 1% +Hit (Caster)
Da 17% nötig sind, um ohne Fremdhilfe zu 100% zu treffen, sind 446 Punkte +Hit notwendig (optional mit Hilfe von Talenten natürlich weniger).


----------



## Ciquo (8. Dezember 2008)

denke in den jeweiligen klassenforen sind solche diskusionen besser aufgehoben und zumindest im jägerforum durch eindeutige informationen schon überflüssig.

mfg

Ciquo


----------



## SinEateR-SER (8. Dezember 2008)

also laut fachkundiger gildenauskunft brauch man wohl als hexer  nen hit von 16% ob das nun stimmt is wieder ne andere sache da ich in unserer gilde der einzige 80er hexer bin un noch nicht in diesen bereich bzw die erfahrung dementsprechend gesammelt hab


----------

